# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video >  panasonic sa-ak20 problem.

## gourtz

καλυσπερα μιπως υπαρχει κανενα service manual για το panasonic SA-AK20. 




ολα ειναι οκ αλλα δεν μου δουλευει η κασετα. μολις πατησω play ξεκιναει και σταματαει αμεσως και τα πορτακια που ανοιγουν για να μπη κασετα κολανε και δεν ανοιγουν και τα δυο.ανοιγουν με ενα μπουτονακι ηλεκτρονικο.

----------


## slight

[quote="gourtz"]καλυσπερα μιπως υπαρχει κανενα service manual για το panasonic SA-AK20. 




Στο πάνω μέρος όταν κλείνει η κασετοθήκη έχει κάτι διμεταλικούς διακόπτες θα πρεπει να λύσεις τη συσκευη μέχρι να φτάσεις στους μηχανισμούς των κασετοφώνων να βγάλεις το το καλυμμα απο καθε διακόπτη και να τους καθαρίσεις εναν εναν αν δεν έχεις γνώσεις αρκετές αστο και το λύσιμο θέλει τέχνη και υπομονή.

----------


## gourtz

ναι το οτι δεν παιζει????/

----------


## slight

Μαλλον στους διακόπτες οφειλετε.

----------

